# Chain Lube?



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I just got a new fixed gear/singlespeed. What kind of chain lube is best if you will not be removing the chain?

On my road bike, I use White Lightening wax. I have a connex link so every now and again, I remove the chain entirely, use degreaser and clean the chain to re-install and relube. The wax can build up over time but eventually I clean it off.

On the singlespeed, I presume that you do not remove the chain. In that case, is it better to use a teflon or a dry lube? I like the wax lube because the chain remains relatively clean.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Doesn't matter, really. Removing the chain is more a question of cleaning technique than fixed/geared. If you don't want to add a Connex, you can get a chain cleaner gadget instead.

Most recently, I use White Lightning Epic on mine. With regular drip-and-wipe application, I've not felt the need to remove or clean the chain in any special way in a long time, but I'm mostly a fair-weather cyclist.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I use Pro Link, with which I've had the best results. 

Important: be very careful when cleaning the chain on a fixed gear bike. The chain can get some momemntum and there is no slack in the chain, so if you're not carful, you can seriously lose a finger. I once punctured my fingernail when I tried to clean my chain and talk on the phone. My finger went between the cahin and the cog. It hurt as much as you might imagine.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Important: be very careful when cleaning the chain on a fixed gear bike. The chain can get some momemntum and there is no slack in the chain, so if you're not carful, you can seriously lose a finger. I once punctured my fingernail when I tried to clean my chain and talk on the phone. My finger went between the cahin and the cog. It hurt as much as you might imagine.


True, that. I've never been more than nicked, but have seen enough "After" pics on the web to pay close attention. I like to use the wheel rather than the cranks to move the chain. IMO it makes for a more controlled process. Better still is to use something like a Pedros chain keeper, but I don't happen to have one of those.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I personally think the wax-based dry lubes make your chain dirtier (they clog up between the narrow plates) and need to be applied more often. I've been running Pedro's Syn Lube for years with good results. I wipe the chain off once a week, re-apply (not too much), and ride. I also change my chain every 2000 miles or so.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm found that wax-based lube makes a wierd squeaky noise. There are other threads on lubing chains generally. I think it's best to lube the night before and wipe off the excess in the morning, but that takes a lot of forethought.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Rock-N-Roll Gold*

I've been using Rock-N-Roll Gold for a while now. I like it MUCH better than the wax type lubes or Prolink. If you follow the directions, it does a good job of producing a clean, lubed chain that also stays clean. It has a fairly volatile-smelling base that washes the crud out from underneath the rollers that evaporates and lays down some sort of teflon-like coating. I'm getting excellent service life from my chains and cassettes/cogs, which is probably the most important piece of the puzzle.

Biketoolsetc. carries it, or you can order online. 

http://www.rocklube.com/

Their bearing grease is also excellent.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Everyone uses something different (ok well not everyone)...I am fond of Boeshield T9 and use it on both my roadies and my fixie...a friend of mine is a big fan of Phil Wood's Tenacious Oil. So far I have left my chain on the bike but I don't have too many miles on it yet. I do suggest a removeable link...because they make it so easy to remove the chain.

I use this one on mine: http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&Category=243&brand=210&modelid=1936&type=T


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 10, 2004)

+1 :thumbsup: 
used them all, rocknroll is the best




Gregory Taylor said:


> I've been using Rock-N-Roll Gold for a while now. I like it MUCH better than the wax type lubes or Prolink. If you follow the directions, it does a good job of producing a clean, lubed chain that also stays clean. It has a fairly volatile-smelling base that washes the crud out from underneath the rollers that evaporates and lays down some sort of teflon-like coating. I'm getting excellent service life from my chains and cassettes/cogs, which is probably the most important piece of the puzzle.
> 
> Biketoolsetc. carries it, or you can order online.
> 
> ...


----------

